# Regarder des .avi sous MAC ?



## torinax (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur votre communauté, je n'ai jamais eu de mac jusquà présent.
Je viens d'acquérir récemment un Mac Book Pro Retina.

Pour tester la qualité vidéo, j'aurai voulu visionner un film, mais son extension est en .avi

Cependant quick time semblerait pas prendre en compte cette extension.

Il se peut que cette demande est déjà eu lieu sur votre forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet concernant ce type de demande. Je m'excuse au cas ou je me serais trompé dans l'endroit du post ou d'une multiple publication. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

 il est possible d'utiliser VLC pour lire les .avi

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

Choisir le premier en haut. (ou le 3ème ? je ne sais pas)
Pour ma part j'utilise le premier sur un Macbook Pro Core I5 Snow Léopard.

Puisque l'ordi est neuf, il est également utile, si ce n'est déjà fait, d'installer Flip4Mac :
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/17787/flip4mac-wmv-player


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2012)

Les plugin utiles pour quicktime flip4mac  http://www.telestream.net/flip4mac-wmv/overview.htm 

+ perian http://perian.org/   et tu liras ton avi...

sinon en effet tu peux passer par VLC http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## torinax (21 Juillet 2012)

Merci, sinon question à part, au lieu de créer un autre sujet. J'ai regardé  à gauche, à droite, concernant les antivirus, j'ai lu sur votre forum que certain rencontrait des problèmes avec avast. Dois-je mettre un antivirus ? est ce inutile ?

Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juillet 2012)

Ce n'est pas utile pour le mac en lui même ( quand je dis mac je devrais dire mac osx le système ) car si tu installes windows sur ton mac il te faudra un antivirus.  

De ce constat je te dis non pas besoin sauf si tu veux protéger les autres .... sinon pour mac osx les virus sont inopérants.

Bien que depuis peu il n'y pas de virus mais quelques "malwares" font leur apparitions...


----------



## sparo (21 Juillet 2012)

Pour la lecture d'avi (qui au passage n'est pas un codec mais un conteneur qui peut contenir n'importe quel format vidéo)
Je conseil MplayerX dispo sur le mac appstore, lit quasiment autant de chose que VLC mais dans un une interface  beaucoup plus jolie et d'ailleurs très très proche de Quicktime


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

Movist est aussi un très bon lecteur
mon preferé et de loin !


----------



## t-bo (22 Juillet 2012)

Y'en a encore qui regarde des .avi en 2012?

Place à la HD et au .mkv & .mp4 chers amis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Y'en a encore qui regarde des .avi en 2012?
> 
> Place à la HD et au .mkv & .mp4 chers amis


prévoir aussi des capacités de stockage en rapport... sinon, dans certains pays ou je vais régulièrement  en Afrique et Asie  download une video en MP4 HD  , faut prevoir 6 mois....
au mieux
alors oui y en a encore qui regarde des AVI


----------



## mistik (22 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> alors oui y en a encore qui regarde des AVI


Itou !

J'utilise la barre d'espace (quickLook) pour regarder mes films.


----------



## torinax (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------

